# Run, davemonkey! Run!!



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Backstory: In high school and college I was in pretty good shape (running, cardio, weights... ). I was not in any sports, I just liked to stay healthy (but I did sing in the choir :-\" ).

ANYWAY, the past 6 years have been a great wonderful time of family growth, marriage, children, career, but my health life has suffered enormously. Sure I eat healthy, but I also eat ALOT!! :hungry: And that extra food no longer gets burned off at a very physical job anymore.

SOOOOOO, I have been doing a little bit of aerobic-type stuff, kickboxing, jogging the past few months to get back into shape. BUT, I kept falling-off-the-wagon, so to speak. I figured out it was because I didn't have a goal in mind (other than to get back in shape).

Well, I found a goal. *A Marathon!!!! Yep, davmonkey is gonna run a marathon*...about a year from now. I just started training, 3 weeks ago, for a 1/2 marathon that I signed up for that will take place May 1. After that I will start my training for the full that is scheduled for next January.

I've never done more than a 5K in my life, even when I was running alot. So, any advice/tips/pointers are welcome and appreciated. I did find a good training schedule at the "marathonrookie" website.

Here's to my health!

-Dave


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm impressed!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Even my wife said she'd do the 1/2, though she's not so sure about the full. Let me know if you and TexGuy need a place to stay that weekend after you decide to sign up for it. Heehee.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Good for you, Dave! I'm not a runner, but for the last 2 years, I have managed to lose 25 pounds, and am probably in the best shape I've been in since early college. Just keep that final goal in mind, and remember it took you however many years to get in bad shape, don't expect you'll regain the old shape in 2 months!  Be patient, and maintain realistic goals. I used to say I didn't have time to work out, but make it important enough, and you'll find the time!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Well, couple of qs .

How far can you run now at say a 10 min per mile rate?

How much time do you have during the week?

do you have a gym membership?

Your best bet, to getting up to that distance is set a bunch of short term goals that will require pushing yourself to complete them. 2-4 week time frames.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the invite Dave!  We could be part of the cheerleaders. Remember you have to learn to walk before you run!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Bert, if I can just go down one pant size I'll be thrilled. As far as finding the time, I've decided to sacrifice a couple mornings of "extra hours" at work and then a couple evenings of TV. :Cry: But, I am very excited and I knwo it's well worth it.

TexGal, if you meet me at the finish line with a gatorade and a cheescake, that will count as a marathon for you! 

TAB, My goal so far is just to finish. I tried to find a pace, but I really can't run more than 20 minutes straight without a walking break. Saturday I did 2.5 miles in 30 minutes, and my trainnig schedule has me where I should be able to run for 40 minutes non-stop by mid-February.

I made my training routine my short-term goal(s). It's a 17 week 1/2 marathon training schedule and I also printed out an 18-week marathon training schedule (plus some additional weeks I tacked on at the beginning to build up to the first week goals). 

If I can do the miles it says to do by the prescribed weeks, I'll be successful (even if I do it at a 15 minute/mile pace). I anticipate I'll be running at about a 12 (5 mph) including walking breaks. When I do a second marathon I'll start thinking more towards a serious pace goal.

As far as time, my wife an I have set aside 4 days per week that we'll dedicate training time. I don't have a gym membership, but I have a treadmill in the house and I mapped out some mile-marks in my neighborhood for outside runs.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I was in the Marine Corps for four years and I can attest to some good things to remember about running.

If you run at home, bring a lot of water (I use a camel pack) and something to listen to with a good heavy beat (Five-Fingered Death Punch is my current favorite).

Lengthen your stride as much as possible (take big steps) but remember to stretch really well.

Don't make fists, touch the tips of your pointer/middle finger to your thumb and run like that. You'll feel dumb for a while but you'd be amazed at how much that helps your circulation.

Last of all, and the most important, run with a friend! There *will* be days you don't want to run but not wanting to let down your buddy will be the best motivation that there is.


----------



## Jim Lockhart (Jan 27, 2004)

Do it Dave !

and read "Born to Run"


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Dryn,

My current running partner (my wife) is kinda like this... :axe:

That's WAY more motivating than if I had to do it on my own... :boink: 



Jim, I'll check out "Born to Run". I've heard someone else mention that before.


----------



## Jim Lockhart (Jan 27, 2004)

Dave, we all need our motivations 

I loved this book. Written by a runner, about ultrarunning, but touches on a lot of elements of running, very anecdotal. My daughter gave me it as a xmas present, I read it while I was off over the holidays and thoroughly enjoyed it. Apparently all us humanoids were "born to run".


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Next Saturday (May 1) is the big day!! 13.1 miles in Beaumont. I expect I'll be finishing up about 10:00 - 10:30. Anyone who meets me at the finish-line gets a big sweaty hug. 

-Dave


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Good luck, Dave!


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Best of luck Dave! Sounds awesome! This thread is reminding me that I need to get back in the habit of jogging/exercising! I've only done 5Ks 

Another great read is Chi Running, by Danny Dreyer. Very good book. This guy has training classes too, but I believe he's on the West Coast.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

good luck!!


----------



## Red Fern (Apr 29, 2010)

How was the run yesterday? 

This thread motivated me to get off my butt and start training again.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Red Fern said:


> How was the run yesterday?
> 
> This thread motivated me to get off my butt and start training again.


The run was great (even though I walked a good portion of it  ).
I finished in 2 hrs, 39 minutes (about 12.25 minute/mile....or 4.9 mph). That may sound slow, but it was actually slightly faster than my goal pace. I placed 35 out of 47 in my age group, which isn't great, but is as good as I wanted to do for my very first big-run.

I also decided I don't have time to train for a full marathon right now (kids, job, other hobbies... ) so I'm going to concentrate on improving my run time for the 1/2 and go from there. The next one coming up near me is in Houston (January 23 I think? ). I can't wait to get registered for that one!! And I'll definitly be running the "Gusher" again in Beaumont next year as well.

RedFern, you should definitely consider it.  (There are also several 5K's in our area this year coming up...one even in Humble. )

-Dave


----------



## Red Fern (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds like you enjoyed yourself. It is great that you exceeded your goal pace. 

As for me, I am sticking with weight training and indoor cardio for time being. I will definitely consider a marathon in the cooler months (Spring/Winter).


----------

